# Klaxon Horn mounting bracket



## Nick-theCut (May 25, 2011)

I saw someone on ebay manufacture a bottom bracket for this horn once.  Anyone here make one in black.  they seem to go missing alot on these


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 25, 2011)

I have a good friend in Midway City who restores Klaxons and he reproduces alot of the parts including the bottom brackets.


----------



## akikuro (May 25, 2011)

Hi Mark
Put me down for a black one as well. How can we contact your friend?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 25, 2011)

Hi, Guys-

His name is Dale Samford and he can be reached at dnksam@verizon.net. Very cool guy and he's not doing it to get rich. Super good pricing...He even reproduced the noise adjuster screw for the klaxon horns. They had to be made by a machinest due to the special thread not offered anymore. Tell him I referred you if you want.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 25, 2011)

Great news, Dale got back to me today after e-mailing him and we arranged for an affordable transaction.  Thanks to Dale and Mark here on the CABE


----------



## akikuro (May 24, 2012)

*Any brackets for sale?*

Anyone have a bracket for sale?? I wasn't able to get any from Dale.

thanks
Rhandy


----------

